# smoking brine?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i have some trout i want to smoke.what's a good recipe for brine?thanks guys


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

sea trout? weakies?

sherry and teriaki sauce make a good pre-smoke marinade.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*I use this :*

Rum Brine
1 quart water 
1/2 cup non-iodized salt 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 cup dark rum 
1 ounce lemon juice 
3 cloves garlic 
3 tablespoons pickling spice 
1/4 teaspoon lemon pepper 
3 bay leaves

Mix and stir until completely dissolved. Place fish in the solution, being careful to ensure that the fish is completely covered with the brine; place in refrigerator. Thick chunks 1 inch or more should be in brine 8 to 12 hours. Thin chunks less than 1-inch should be in brine 6 to 8 hours.

After brining, remove fish from brine and lightly rinse each piece under cold water. Gently pat dry and lay pieces on paper towel to air dry for one hour. (After one hour the fish will have a glazed film on it. This is a normal result of the fish soaking in the brine.)

If using an electric smoker, preheat for 15 minutes. Load fish into smoker. Add your favorite wood chips to chip pan. Add wood chips about every other hour for 5 or 6 hours (depending on how much smoke taste you want. Thick chunks 1 inch or more should take between 8 and 12 hours. Thin chunks should take between 6 and 8 hours. To cut down on smoking time, remove skin from fish before putting in brine, then put in cheese cloth after the brine process. This helps get rid of fish oils faster and cuts smoking time by about 1/4.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

im stupid....i thought this thread was about smoking brine shrimp


FA


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks lineside,i'll try it out.
bubba, rainbow trout.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> im stupid....i thought this thread was about smoking brine shrimp
> 
> 
> FA


Still can't let them younger 'daze' go ehhh


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> im stupid....i thought this thread was about smoking brine shrimp
> 
> 
> FA


I have found that they are hard to roll and wont stay lit


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One important thing to note about smoking fish. After it soaks in the marinade, be sure to leave it out to air-dry (preferably in the fridge) so that it forms a "pellicle" (tacky skin on the outside). This allows a heavy smoky flavor to develop on the outside, but just a light touch of it on the inside.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for all the info.i'm going to try smoking bluefish too.i caught some and heard it was pretty good.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

barty b said:


> I have found that they are hard to roll and wont stay lit


HAHA!


----------

